# Black shrimp



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I have a 15 gallon tank with some tybees and cherry shrimp. I have just found one that is pure black with a tiny amount of white on the tail. Does any one have any idea what this is?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

It looks like a black king kong.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The white spots lead me think it a black king kong as well. I have a tank of these BKK extreme. Where did you get that shrimp? Was it born in your tank?

I also have a tank of Black Neo (full black coverage including the tail). The body shape of Neocaridina and Caridina are a bit different. This one in the picture does look close to a Caridina to me.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I do not know where it came from. I have only bought cherry shrimp and tibees and put them in that tank. So it either came from them or was a tiny shrimplet and came with one or the other.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here are some pics of my BKK Extreme....





While the tail pattern of yours seems like a BKK, the head though looks a little bit like a Neocaridina. Keep us posted on how it turns out. I don't think you will get BKK from Tibees and Neos, like you said, could be a hitchhiker. Good luck.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

What line do BKK's come from? Are they a crystal shrimp?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> What line do BKK's come from? Are they a crystal shrimp?


They are a special colour morph of crystal shrimp, BKK (Black King Kong) is the most common type in the Taiwan Bee family. The other well known species are Red King Kong (commonly known as Wine Red or Red Wine), Blue Bolt, and different grades/sub-types of each.

They are directly related to crystal shrimps and they can breed with crystal shrimps, crossing Taiwan bees with crystal is actually a method used by a lot of breeders who mass produce these shrimps. It's said the first one came out from a tank of crystal shrimps but that's still not confirmed as there has been some doubt that they might not be just a mutation/special genetic permutation, but let's not get there yet ;-)


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

So they will not breed with tibees or cherries then?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> So they will not breed with tibees or cherries then?


They will breed with tibees but not cherrys.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Thank you. Still trying to figure this all out. I have found baby tibees that were in the tank with the black one and a berried female tibee as well.


----------

